# Autovapor mad max



## juandedios (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello: 





I want to show my steam engine and the vehicle I have made &#8203;&#8203;manually. I used an electric drill, saw, files, caliber and hard work. 
Are designed for me.










[ame]http://youtu.be/Rf9X8KNWccE[/ame]


I do not speak English, I'm Spanish, herrores forgive my writing. 
Greetings to everyone and thanks to those who see my work.


----------



## Swifty (Jan 26, 2014)

Very well done Juan, and don't worry about your English, it's very good, much better than my Spanish.

Paul.


----------



## robcas631 (Jan 26, 2014)

Terrific work!


----------



## juandedios (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello: 

Thanks for your messages. No English but use the Google translator. 

These videos are made &#8203;&#8203;for improvements:

[ame]http://youtu.be/EZbFwN8DtGc[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/RUJIge09aOc[/ame]

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to show my work.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 26, 2014)

juandedios said:


> Hello:
> 
> Thanks for giving me the opportunity to show my work.




Any time. Very creative work. Thanks for showing.


----------



## juandedios (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks *stevehuckss369*

To improve its performance did a differential. Also I improved management.

The front axle is tilting to suit the terrain.






http://youtu.be/144xil1-5-4

Greetings to all.


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 27, 2014)

Very interesting. You have done very well with the tools you have. You have proved once again that it is the craftsman and not the tools that build great things.

Thank you for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## juandedios (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks ShopShoe.

For me it is an honor to show my work and appreciate many comments are the reward of my work. 

As the vehicle weight increased to 21lb, I changed the cylinder and piston 0.47 "to 0.63", getting more power. 

I have not tested on the ground, but if my house. This video is the last one I have. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/SmR_PV4cwSw[/ame]

Greetings to all.


----------



## juandedios (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi friends,

I want to show my design for the new boiler of my vehicle. 
The largest copper tube that I have is 54 mm. in diameter. I have designed a double boiler for greater capacity. 








I'm cutting the pieces. 
Do not know how to stay. When the show is finished. 








Greetings to all.


----------



## Jyman (Mar 7, 2014)

I like your double boiler design, but I must add that you should connect the two boilers at the very top of them.  It will even out the pressure on both sides and keep an even water level. 

Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## juandedios (Mar 7, 2014)

Big mistake. I had not thought.

Thanks for your advice.

Design correction:


----------



## juandedios (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello!
 I spent time doing things. I have resumed work and show them progress.






Wanted to make sure everything was fine doing a pressure test with  water. To pump the water to the boiler I made a non-return valve and a  cylinder with a piston to inject the water (build another non-return  valve and fabricate pump) to try to fill it with water and placed a  pressure gauge, to push strongly reaches 12 Kg / cm2.
















Can not imagine what it cost me to make welds with copper, because of course my lack of experience, but has helped me to begin to control things a bit.
Soldiers and the two bodies leak I proceeded to unite them and to have them pressure test to 10 Kg
So much was clear but had not thought beyond, after thinking many hours I got to work with the smoke box and subsequently the home.






I'm happy with the result and some first tests I've done I think will give good performance. Now think of the burner that had not yet clear to me either.






 I decided to construct an alcohol burner for the boiler:






I have connected the boiler to the motor of two cylinders and this it is its aspect:






This it is the video of the test:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DDuivshieM[/ame]

Greetings.


----------



## ondriff (Sep 16, 2015)

Dear sir  is there an English translation of this please .Ondriff


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 16, 2015)

Great build and great runner. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juandedios (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for your messages.
these are new developments:






Video Test:
https://youtu.be/8RasakCxJvs

Regards


----------



## vederstein (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice acceleration. It moves like it was powered by an electric motor.

...Ved.


----------



## juandedios (Mar 21, 2016)

vederstein said:


> Nice acceleration. It moves like it was powered by an electric motor.
> 
> ...Ved.



It has good acceleration but hope to increase slightly.
As you can see now you have direction.

https://youtu.be/7CcQHTlhg3s

I also changed the transmission ratio of 3: 1 to 2: 1, still can reduce more for speed.
Thank you for your comment.


----------



## juandedios (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,
I changed the wheels to the car.
This video shows the construction and final result:

https://youtu.be/efdDe5rCbUY

Greetings.


----------

